# 9-21-12 grouper scratching / Elbow Trolling



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yesterday the weather and some time off aligned for me to try a combination trolling and grouper trip. 

Left sherman cove around 7:30 am and worked our way out to the southwest picking up a grouper here and there on the way out. headed east to the elbow area and put out a trolling spread while heading southeast hoping for a wahoo to come and play. As others have reported water was a beautiful blue with no weed lines and we did not see any fliers. after a couple hours or so with no knockdowns decided to finish the day grouper fishing on the way in. Heard some chatter on the radio about the blue being hooked up and caught further to the east. 

Despite the beautiful blue water, the elbow conditions must not have been right for the elbow area to fire off as several reports indicated no luck at the elbow as well. Think you need a east current and a west wind or was that a west current and an east wind at the elbow?

one of these days that wahoo I been looking for is coming home with me...

finished the day with a couple of 12lb gags, 4 nice red grouper and a mongo trigger fish. All in all a great day fishing. 

tight lines to all

Mark



http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/attachments/forum143/30039d1348331717-1grouper.jpg


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report. Sometimes that beautiful blue water is nothing more than that. 

The trolling action was better aroundn the Spur and Squiggles yesterday.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

We worked that area Friday and had a similar result. Had what looked to be a sail or white come in our spread, but we could not get hooked up. I will post a report tomorrow.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks. here is a better picture of the grouper.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Man nice catch... we could not buy a grouper sat... but had a great day full of Mahi and did not even troll.. lol


----------

